# FREE GIVEAWAY - Custom Goose & Duck Calls



## nodakoutdoors.com

It's that time of year. Everyone is getting over anxious for the coming season and tensions run high. Well I tell ya what, we've got a lot to look forward to in the next couple weeks...most of all, a set of custom calls from Chris @ Feather Duster Calls with Nodak Outdoors engraved! That's right, some lucky winner is taking these home, and I'll even throw in a Nodak Outdoors T-Shirt of your choice from the store.

Feather Duster Calls is the newest sponsor of Nodak Outdoors and it was very generous of Chris for this...thanks!

http://www.featherdustercalls.com

The Feather Duster Goose Call has only been out for a couple months but already is getting a lot of praise for it's effectiveness.

The Feather Duster duck call is brand new, not even on the market yet. It's a hybrid as it has the volume, pitch and tone of a single reed but still maintains the raspy characteristics of a double reed.

I'm going to run this contest the same as the rest, there will be 10 semi-finalists drawn at random (supporting members receiving double chances). Then the NASDAQ will decide the winner the following day.

*So all you have to do to enter, is reply welcoming Feather Duster Calls to Nodak Outdoors as a sponsor.* I will run this for a couple weeks so the winner can use it asap.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## jhegg

Featherduster, thanks for the sponsorship!


----------



## muskat

Welcome Feather Duster, and a big thanks to Chris!!!


----------



## Ron Gilmore

Thanks! Calls look great!


----------



## sportsman18

Thanks Davies, you have some sweet looking calls. If I dont win this ill still be looking your way. :beer:

Juston Welter


----------



## Shu

Welcome and thanks for being a sponsor!


----------



## quackattack

Chris, awesome calls. They look and sound unreal. Keep it up man
Welcome Feather Duster!!
:beer:


----------



## Drew Willemsen

Thanks for the chance Chris and Chris :lol:


----------



## fishless

Thanks Chris at Feather Duster for being a sponser of Nodak calls look great and Ive heard they sound even better :beer:


----------



## Van Wey

Welcome Chris and Larry, awesome calls and the engravings look sweet.


----------



## Remington06

Thanks for the chance Chris

Welcome aboard Feather Duster thanks for being a sponsor

Nice looking calls


----------



## Duckslayer100

Welcome aboard...heard a lot about the calls and from all the chatter, I want one soon!!! :beer:


----------



## SiouxperDave25

Welcome to the site Feather Duster. :beer:


----------



## Chris Schulz

Thank you both, welcome to the site!


----------



## oldfireguy

Welcome, and congratulations on the new venture. Wishing you success.


----------



## Lvn2Hnt

Those are tight! Welcome Feather Duster!! Thanks for the generosity.


----------



## mallardhunter

Welcome Feather Duster Calls to Nodakoutdoors :beer: Thanks for the great giveaway and cool looking calls :beer:


----------



## spoiler92

Welcome Feather Duster Calls to Nodak Outdoors! Your sponsorship is greatly appreciated!

Spoiler92


----------



## H20fowl

Great looking calls!!!! Thanks Chris and welcome aboard Feather Duster!


----------



## Hunterda

Welcome Feather Duster Calls, those are some nice looking calls, thanks for the chance.


----------



## tb

Nice looking set of calls.


----------



## faithsdave

Welcome and thank you.


----------



## deafishunt

Welcome Feather Duster, and a big thanks to Chris!!!
KEEP UP ON YOUR INIVATION!!!!


----------



## zettler

Welcome to NoDak Outdoors Feather Duster Calls!

That is a great pair!

Thank you Chris and Feather Duster for this great introduction!


----------



## woodie1

Welcome Chris thanks Chris 
those would look awesome on anyones lanyard


----------



## pineislandguide

I love that camo diamondwood pair! Looks great Chris. Thanks alot guys for the opportunity!


----------



## SDNDhtr

thanks feather duster! great looking calls and everyone has been giving great reports. i hope im the lucky one!


----------



## bratlabs

Those calls look sweeeeet!!! Thanks for the chance and for sponsoring this great site.


----------



## leadshot

Thanks Chris Hustad and everyone at featherduster. The calls you make look great and the sound wave I heard earlier sounds fantastic. Keep up the good work.


----------



## nwtfguy

welcome and thanks, they are great!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

Thanks for sponsoring NoDak Outdoors, welcome Feather Duster! :beer:


----------



## Field Hunter

Thanks Feather Duster...


----------



## WARDEN247

Thanks and welcome Feather Duster Calls for being a sponsor and making a great looking call.


----------



## deacon

Welcome Feather Duster Calls to Nodak Outdoors as a sponsor.

Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## jp

Another great product to test out. Welcome Feather Duster.


----------



## duketter

Thank you and welcome to the site Feather Duster!!!!


----------



## Duck Commander

Welcome to the site Feather Duster.


----------



## illsheds

thank you very much great looking calls


----------



## Goosepride

Thanks Hustad! Hey Chris, the calls sound awesome...any family discounts! :wink:


----------



## Goose Guy350

Great Looking Calls!!! Thank you and Welcome


----------



## DeltaBoy

Welcome and thanks for being a sponsor! I like the green tone mixed in with the other colors... :wink:


----------



## northdakotakid

welcome..thanks for oyur support


----------



## dekehunter

Welcome, they look great!


----------



## jd mn/nd

Welcome, Feather duster calls and thanks for helping out by sponsoring this site. Your support is greatly appreciated. Oh yah the calls look great hopefully I can win one so as to save a few bucks over buying one it would be GREAT.

Thanks J.D.


----------



## fox412

Welcome Feather Duster calls. Thanks for supporting the site.


----------



## north14

Thanks Chris and thanks Feather Duster! :beer:


----------



## Heavy Hitter

Welcome and the calls look awesome.....


----------



## djleye

Thanks and welcome guys. Great looking calls!!! :beer:


----------



## howlplay

Welcome..and thank you!


----------



## sierra03

Thank you Feather Duster


----------



## BigDaddy

Welcome aboard Feather Duster. Those are nice looking calls. Thanks also to Chris for the giveaway.


----------



## waterwolf

Welcome to Nodak Outdoors, and thanks for the offer.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

:welcome: Feather Duster Calls! :beer:


----------



## tmonster

Thanks Feather Duster and Chris for making this possible! Welcome to nodakoutdoors feather duster!
:beer:


----------



## bear05

Thanks for the support feather duster. Hope your guys calls get to my area soon.

________________________________
GIT ER' DUN


----------



## FLOYD

Welcome Feather Duster.......


----------



## eyehunter

Sweet looking call. Welcome.


----------



## fargodawg

welcome, nice looking calls


----------



## joetc

Welcome Feather Duster!!


----------



## taddy1340

Chris D,

Great calls. I got a chance to blow Josh's. Welcome to the site and best of luck in your endeavor!

Mike


----------



## goose nuker

thats a great looking pair of calls, welcome to nodak!


----------



## Carbon Express

Thank you and welcome to the site Feather Duster!


----------



## nwj

Welcome and Thank You!


----------



## Sasha and Abby

Welcome, Feather Duster Calls, to Nodak Outdoors as a sponsor. Good looking calls. :beer:


----------



## duckbuster434

Welcome to the site


----------



## J.D.

Welcome to the site, those are some great looking calls! Thanks for the chance! :beer:


----------



## rackmaster

Welcome Feather Duster!!


----------



## mallard

Wecome feather duster!


----------



## 870 XPRS

Thanks for sponsoring the site feather duster calls.


----------



## trigger2

sweet lookin calls. welcome feather duster!


----------



## D&amp;D

Welcome Feather Duster! Great looking calls. Heard lots of good things.


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr

Looks like NICE calls! Thanks and Welcome Feather Duster! :welcome:


----------



## Springer

Thanks Chris and Feather Duster. We could all us one of your calls.


----------



## cheese_hunter

Welcome Feather Duster Calls, sponsor at Nodak Outdoors!

I visited http://www.featherdustercalls.com and was surprised to see these quality calls at a much lower price than comparable models by other manufacturers. No call is better than the sum of it's parts, and while some hunters spend $175 on a goose call, you have to ask yourself 'wha-hoot' for?


----------



## qwakwhaker883

Them are some purty calls there!
Welcome and thanks for the giveaway.


----------



## Vandy

Thanks for the chance here, and thanks again for the donaton to Kelly's Slough Chapter.


----------



## BROWNDOG

Welcome Featherduster thanks for the opportunity.................


----------



## nutmeg honkers

Thank you, and welcome Feather Duster Calls. I'm going to the website now to check these out.


----------



## TT

Thanks for sponsoring and for a chance ..TT


----------



## Choclab

Thanks featherduster, the calls looooook awesome!


----------



## tail chaser

Thanks Featherduster! Its great to have you here!!!
Cool calls. :beer: 
Tail Chaser


----------



## The Dogger

Thanks for the Calls, and wlecome to the site. YEAAYYYAAAA!!!!!!!!


----------



## duck killer

Featherduster, thanks for the sponsorship!


----------



## Canada_Hunter

count me in!!! thanks,awesome calls


----------



## Trigger259

Welcome Feather duster calls they are some really sharp looking short reeds. I would love to find out how the sound..


----------



## SnakeyJake1

Thanks Feather Duster and welcome to the best Hunting/Fishing Site on the Web!!!


----------



## nwmngeesenducks

Thanks featherduster!!!!

Welcome aboard!

Matt


----------



## sleeplessnights3

WELCOME!!!!! Hope to hear those calls someday!! Best of luck with the new business.


----------



## Norm70

welcome, I don't know if i could ever afford one, but always nice to see another MN/ND small business


----------



## Wild Thing

Wow! Thanks for the offer, nice looking calls!


----------



## Timber2005

Thanks Featherduster, great looking calls.


----------



## Ryan_Todd

thanks for the offer and the support. welcome featherduster


----------



## Ref

Thanks for the support.


----------



## Gunny

Sounds like a great deal. Welcome Featherduster calls, and thanks Chris.


----------



## Dooger73

Chris - to make it fair, do guys who own 10+ calls only get half credit and those of us with 1 call get double chances? :lol:

Welcome Feather Duster - great lookin' calls. I've been lookin' for a goose call and will need to check these out.

Thanks!


----------



## HonkerExpress

Welcome Featherduster calls, can't wait to hear your duck call, I have heard you goose call, sounds great. Thanks again.


----------



## yotebuster

Thanks for the support and welcome to the site Featherduster.


----------



## ganderwacker

thanks for the great web site and welcome aboard Featherduster. Sure would like to try out them calls out here in the east. They look so good, if I win them, I'll have to get some new huntin duds!!!!!!!


----------



## leadshot

Always nice to have a business that sponsers Nodak. Thanks for the chance.


----------



## Goosehunter04

Thanks and welcome


----------



## MSG Rude

Thanks and welcome home.


----------



## goose2

GREAT LOOKING CALLS. WE APPRECIATE THE SUPPORT YOU GIVE THIS SIGHT, CHRIS. WELCOME FEATHERDUSTER CALLS.javascript:emoticon(':welcome:')
Welcome


----------



## HOTDAMN123

Welcome and thanks for being a sponsor


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

Thank-you Featherduster Calls for the sponsorship and the giveaway. Thanks Chris for a great job with the site and a chance for a free shirt.


----------



## DuckBuster

Those calls look awesome!! Thanks for the chance!


----------



## theduckrancher

Welcome featherduster calls. You do good work


----------



## Alamosa

Welcome!
Beautiful calls!
Thanks for the chance to win one.


----------



## Leo Porcello

Welcome!

calls look sweet!!!


----------



## jrader

Calls look beautiful! Welcome!!


----------



## pappyhat

Welcome to this great site FeatherDuster....


----------



## duckbuster808

Thanks for the chance at these awesome calls and welcome to the site!

:welcome:


----------



## purepower

welcome to the site guys....and thanks again chris for giving us these great chances


----------



## buckseye

Welcome Featherduster, nice looking calls!!


----------



## nickle ditch

Welcome Feather duster, great looking calls. Chris, just think what a boost Canada, US relations would get, if a Canadian (like myself) won the call. Just a thought.


----------



## USAlx50

welcome featherduster, wish i had money and some of your calls! :beer:


----------



## BenelliBlaster

Thanks guys for the sponsorship.


----------



## Burly1

Welcome to the best outdoor site on the web, and thanks for the sponsoship! Burl


----------



## DCOYNUT

HOW'S CABELAS treatin yah?! They sound great...SIGN ME UP!!!


----------



## WARDEN247

Thanks guys for sponsoring this site. Great looking calls.


----------



## huntin1

Welcome Feather Duster and Thank You for sponsering this site!

huntin1


----------



## Tony Vandemore

Welcome Featherduster, count me in , thanks.


----------



## MnDiver

Welcome Feather Duster Calls!!! Nice Looking Calls!!


----------



## bgoldhunter

Thanks for sponsoring...slick looking calls!


----------



## woodpecker

Welcome and thanks for being a sponsor!


----------



## goose killer

thanks feather duster. All of us here appreciate the sponsership!


----------



## MWC

Welcome Feather Duster!!


----------



## Muleys&amp;Honkers4life

Thank You!
Thank You!
Thank You!

Welcome feather duster!


----------



## deked

Welcome Featherduster!


----------



## R y a n

Thanks FeatherDuster!

Benelli


----------



## Snow Hunter

Thanks Chris and Chris for offering this nice giveaway. Welcome Feather Duster!!!


----------



## dunkonu

Featherduster, thank you for the giveaway......


----------



## Hunter_58346

We will have to try one


----------



## tschmidt

Welcome to Nodak Outdoors. The calls look great and thank you for helping support this great website.


----------



## stolenbase

Thanks for the sponsership guys looks like some sweet calls!


----------



## Draker16

WELCOME Featherduster, THANKS FOR THE SPONSERHIP


----------



## bioman

Thanks, and please count me in.


----------



## ksoffe

*Welcome featherduster....it is always encouraging to see a new company with new products to make our hunting experiences even better...Thanks for your sponsorship*


----------



## Danimal

Featherduster, WELCOME!!!! The calls look great!!! I am very anxious to try one!!

(Aything to help me with the birds!!! Since I don't have any private land to hunt on, I have to duck/goose hunt on state property and the competition can be very tough.)


----------



## TANATA

Thanks for the support Featherduster! :beer:


----------



## joel barber

Welcome to Nodak Featherduster. Thanks for the sponsorship.


----------



## Water Swater

thanks put me in


----------



## Aredlon

:homer:

Love the calls, Thanks


----------



## binman

welcome to Nodak Outdoors


----------



## Pato

Thanks for the chance at these calls. Good luck with the marketing!


----------



## get'em

Thanks Feather Duster Calls. They look sweet!


----------



## Gary Bottger

Welcome To Nodak Outdoors Feather Duster Calls and thanks for sponsoring the give away. I have already see some great press about the goose call can wait to hear more about the duck call.


----------



## Goose Hunter

Great Looking Calls! Thanks for the chance! :beer:


----------



## Madison

welcome Feather Duster Calls to Nodak Outdoors as a sponsor.. Thanks.


----------



## gaddyshooter

Welcome to Nodak.


----------



## Extrema Hunter

great looking calls hope to be blowing one soon :thumb:


----------



## stoegerman

count me in, please.


----------



## grizzly

welcome feather duster


----------



## Nathan Hager

Thanks for sponsoring this site, Feather Duster Calls!!

Nathan Hager


----------



## Bauer

Thank you Featherduster for giving us hunters the opportunity to try out your product. Welcome to Nodak Outdoors.


----------



## dgyer

Welcome from Green Bay, WI Feather Duster Calls! This is the best site I have found for discussing hunting topics and hunting classifieds. 
Sincerely, D. Geyer


----------



## SP10

Nice looking calls Chris!!!


----------



## huntingtim08

B-E-AUTIFUL CALLS U GUYS GOT SOME GREAT CALLS CANT WAIT FOR MY CHANCE TO GET ONE.
W-E-L-C-O-M-E


----------



## Maverick

Welcome and nice looking calls.......


----------



## Dieken

Calls look great!


----------



## Click9

Welcome Featherduster!! Thanks for the great opportunity.


----------



## DakotaDog72

Thanks again Featherduster...The calls look fantastic!!!!


----------



## jb

Thanks Featherduster :beer:


----------



## tumblebuck

Thanks for sponsoring!


----------



## lundq

Nice looking calls. Thanks for being here.


----------



## Scraper

Nice looking calls, thanks for the sponsorship!


----------



## jmmshadow

thanks feather duster


----------



## wtrfwlr

This is wtrfwlr representing the south, thanks for making a great site even better.


----------



## gaddy getter

Still time.....Awesome!!!


----------



## wiscokid

Welcome Feather Duster calls to NODAK OUTDOORS as a sponsor.


----------



## Skeptic

Sweet looking calls.


----------



## dbraun911

welcome aboard FEATHER DUSTER CALLS:nice to have nice people to halp sponser a great web sight. :  nice looking calls


----------



## pintailjoe

featherbuster thanks for the sponsorship.


----------



## Ty

Thanks featherduster! Ive heard really good things about your calls. Even by the looks of them you did it right.

I even seen guys selling their Foiles to get one of yours. Looks like I may need to check them out.

THANKS! :beer:


----------



## Drew W

welcome, thanx for the great calls :lol:


----------



## Travery

I look forward to trying out the new calls. Welcome to the top site on the web for the die-hard fowlers.


----------



## ronger

Welcome aboard Feather Duster! Looking forward to your presence online.


----------



## eherrmann

welcome...and thanks for the sponsorship


----------



## Ithaca1

Thanks Feather duster


----------



## goosetaco

thanks for the chance :beer:


----------



## HonkShooter

Thanks for the sponsorship and the chance.


----------



## walleyes n whitetails

Thanks Feather Duster for the sponsorship and the beautiful calls.

:sniper:


----------



## DUtyler

Sweet looking calls. Thanks for sponsoring


----------



## greenheadhunter

awesome calls, id love to try them


----------



## Chuck Smith

Thank you for becoming a sponsor to this site. Again give aways like this show the bonds that sportsman have and the generosity that they all display. Too bad the anti's don't see this.

Thanks again

Chuck SMith


----------



## Gunner

Welcome, Feather Duster...thanks for the sponsorship


----------



## allduckedup

THANKS FEATHER DUSTER CALLS
CALLS LOOK GREAT


----------



## smokin gun

Welcom Featherduster !!! what a great sponser.
Beautifull calls!!!!
They look like they would call the birds in by themselves!!!


----------



## gundogguru

Thanks for being here. :beer:


----------



## Goodfella

Thanks FeatherDuster


----------



## gunnarmate

Feather Duster - Welcome! Kudos to Chris.


----------



## SAF

Thanks for your support!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

The registration is closed.

I will post up the finalists shortly.


----------

